# how to hack tivo w/ version 8.1



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is carried over from how to hack tivo w/o opening. got to the point where it was not the same subject. for info look hearhttp://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=328218


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok so BTUx9 just told me th only way he thinks to do it is to chainload. he has not tryed it yet so is there anyone who has and can help me out?


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok update. BTUx9 to the rescue again. he gave me a hacked kernel. and would you know it worked. the bad news is the telnet command cant be found and it is restarting as the "movie" is playing. this is what i am using. Create the rc.sysinit.author file to start a telnet daemon.
We're now going to create an /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file. This file is called near the end of startup to allow TiVo to debug the system. We're going to add our modifications to this file 
# Mount the root partition
cd
umount /mnt
mount /dev/hd?4 /mnt
cd /mnt/etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author

Then add this to the file: 
#!/bin/bash
PATH=/bin:/sbin:/var/hack:/tivobin:/tvbin
TIVO_ROOT=
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
IGNOREEOF=1000
export PATH TIVO_ROOT MFS_DEVICE IGNOREEOF
echo Turning off firewall ... >& /dev/console
[ -x /etc/netfilter-disable ] && /etc/netfilter-disable
echo Enabling telnet daemon ... >& /dev/console
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login >& /dev/console &


----------

